# Wazine deep met



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

How long before i can sell eggs again after i deworm with wazine? A month right?

Omg what happened to my title? It was supposed to saw wazine and eggs....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what they recommend. I will admit forgetting when I treated and ate the eggs any way. Most wormers are also used in humans. Wazine, I've never checked on.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

21 days is what the package I have here says. Though a lot of other sources say 14... I would likely start eating them some time in the middle... 18 days or so..
but thats just me.. I drink from streams and dont refrigerate a lot of what I oughta.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Crap it says not for use on chickens producing eggs for humans....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really wouldn't worry about it. That's more for more commercial producers. They know that we have to worm our birds and that their eggs end up on our tables.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just checked, piperzine is used in humans. But . . . with great caution in children. That said, the miniscule amount that might end up in the egg should not be a concern. Piperzine leaves the body through the urine so should not be found in other tissues in the body.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ill have to look at tsc and the local feed store to see if they carry it. I wormed them last night after work and so far tossed out 13 eggs lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boil the up and feed them back to the girls. If you think they go nuts over treats these will send them over the moon.


----------



## myhppyndng5221 (Apr 4, 2015)

Tsc carries a three pack product now it's in a little box made by backyard chicken. The one product in it works for worms, without having to stop eating the eggs/meat. It doesn't kill the worms but basically takes everything they feed off of in the gut and washes it out and pralalizes the worms until they pass and die. It might be something to look into.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll have to remember that for next time.
Yeah I'm keeping eggs to scramble for the hens


----------

